# Ruger Lcp



## kenmarshall4 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sent my lcp back for dropping the mag. after firing, When it was returned they had put a new slide on it that had a scratch through it down to the stainless, I called and they sent a new slide to the house and got it today. It was scratched worse than the other. Supervisor went and checked the ones on hand and she said they were all like that. Waiting to talk to the Manager tomorrow. Any advise. The pistol was only 4 months old.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pictures would help. My wife has one and there are no scratches on it. About 5 different friends have them and no scratches. I wouldn't settle for any marred up new pistol.:smt033


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with Baldy. Hold out for something that is not flawed. From the factory all parts should look like new and function properly. Then you can beat it up and mark it yourself.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Neither of ours are scratched.

We have 6 LCP's in our immediate family and none arrived with scratches.

I stick by my guns (pun intended) and get a correct slide.:smt082


:smt1099


----------



## Photontraveler (Oct 14, 2010)

*Flawless*



kenmarshall4 said:


> Sent my lcp back for dropping the mag. after firing, When it was returned they had put a new slide on it that had a scratch through it down to the stainless, I called and they sent a new slide to the house and got it today. It was scratched worse than the other. Supervisor went and checked the ones on hand and she said they were all like that. Waiting to talk to the Manager tomorrow. Any advise. The pistol was only 4 months old.


Bought LCP a month ago and it is flawless....................


----------

